# Light Pretreat vs. Dark Pretreat



## chobay (Aug 4, 2009)

I have a gallon of pretreatment laying around, made for light colored shirts. Are there any negatives to using this light pretreatment on dark shirts?


----------



## equipmentzone (Mar 26, 2008)

Pretreatment for printing white ink on light colored garments will not give you the opacity you need for printing white ink on dark shirts. It does work fine with white ink on light colors. But you will need to use the regular white pretreatment for dark colors.

Harry
Equipment Zone


----------

